# Something for the kiddies.



## Lil_T (4 Nov 2008)

I just got A Poppy is to Remember by Heather Patterson and Ron Lightburn. 

It's a nice story book explaining to kids why we wear the poppy and what is symbolizes.   There's also two mini stories in the back, one is The Story of the Poppy, the other is Remembrance Day in Canada.  Great illustrations, and the story is long enough to explain, but short enough for small attention spans.  Definitely recommend it for anyone with little kids.


----------



## Lil_T (10 Nov 2008)

And in light of the idiocy of some people, obviously something that some adults should read as well.


----------

